# Behringer iNuke DSP amps



## jfrazier

Hi! 
How does the built-in DSP compare to the ever popular Behringer Feedback Destroyer ?
I like the USB interface and the opportunity to have one less device in the rack.
Has anyone tested these new iNuke DSP amps yet?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

jfrazier said:


> How does the built-in DSP compare to the ever popular Behringer Feedback Destroyer ?


You can check the iNuke manual and compare its DSP processing to the BFD’s capabilities. The BFD has two channels, 12 parametric filters per channels, and several memory settings that are easily recalled. If the iNuke can do that, then it “compares.” If it does that and more, then it’s “better.” :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## phazewolf

It has 8 filters per channel plus a hi and low pass that can be setup. Also has 28 memory settings you can use I have one on order the only issue I see is not being able too set a filter below 20hz but I will know more once I get mine in a few days. I peered the iNuke nu6000dsp I will get you know what I think of it once I get it.


----------



## Ejorne

neg:
The filters not very small. My 1124 can go a lot more narrow.
Also the max is -15dB where my 1124 goes to -48dB
8 versus (2x)12 filters

pros:
- 2 devices in one
- if connecterd to a pc i can switch between presets with my android device while sitting in the sweetspot. Not very easaly, but with vnc i take over my pc screen and then switch presets.
- not only presets, also configuration of filters is possible. That is a big pro for me because i can hear instantly what a filter does. Before i needed 2 persons. Sure, REW can think for you but i mostly want to finetune it to my taste...

Also a neg; this iNuke makes a very loud fan sound. Not nice. But a pro; it is easaly replaced by a quit one.


----------



## phazewolf

Now that I have had time too play with it I see what your saying. I am going too replace the 2 fans in the next few days. Wile it sucks that I can't filter more then 15db I would not really want too I would apply room treatments and move things first as I don't normally apply anything over 12db if it can be helped.

As for the noise I need too look and see what I have but I am sure there are fans that will blow as much air and will be much less noisy.


----------



## Ejorne

phazewolf said:


> As for the noise I need too look and see what I have but I am sure there are fans that will blow as much air and will be much less noisy.


I use a fan that blows less than half as much as the stock fan. I do not play at high volumes for a long time but i tested it with volume and time that i wil never use again and the air blown out thru the fans remains cool. But i can imagine that this amount of air will not be enough for some other users if you push it it wil need much air i think... But my neighbours will hang me if i pushed mine inuke that much... :R


----------



## phazewolf

The OEM fan puts out 45 cfm of air at 40db noise @ 4000rpm

The fans I am looking at will do 35 cfm with only 30db noise and that's at 2900 rpm


----------



## jfrazier

I went ahead and ordered the nu3000dsp. I will be using it to power two 18" subs in my theater. From what I can tell so far, it will have plenty of power... I have not touched the EQ settings yet.

-Yes, the fan is ridiculously loud! I reversed it to blow the hot air out the back. 
Any concerns with this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

It could be, assuming that the engineers who designed the amp also designed the cooling they felt it needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jfrazier

I got a new fan from Fry's. 34cfm at 17db. 6 bucks. it's the Enermax Marathon 80mm.
from 3 feet away, i can not hear the fan running at all. it's still blowing plenty of air. :T
my Fi Car Audio subs are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. i am really looking forward to it.


----------



## zheka

I am seriously tempted to buy 3000DSP amp.
Question to nu*DSP owners: how was your ride so far? Did you find the DSP features sufficient for your needs? 
Did the amp itself meet your expectations?

Thanks


----------



## jfrazier

for the price.. i can't complain. fidelity is fine, and power is plentiful. the DSP is very cool, and extremely easy to setup using the USB interface. my ONLY complaint would be that the EQ does not have any control below 20 Hz. under normal circumstances, people wont need anything under 20 Hz, but i happen to be using this amp to power two 18's in an infinite baffle for my home theater. the subs play easily down to about 9 Hz, and it would be nice to have more control of the curve at those super low frequencies. that being said, this is still the baddest sub i have ever heard!! :devil:


----------



## zheka

jfrazier said:


> for the price.. i can't complain. fidelity is fine, and power is plentiful. the DSP is very cool, and extremely easy to setup using the USB interface. my ONLY complaint would be that the EQ does not have any control below 20 Hz. under normal circumstances, people wont need anything under 20 Hz, but i happen to be using this amp to power two 18's in an infinite baffle for my home theater. the subs play easily down to about 9 Hz, and it would be nice to have more control of the curve at those super low frequencies. that being said, this is still the baddest sub i have ever heard!! :devil:


Thank you, that's what I wanted to hear.
I am not too worried about EQing below 20Hz, that is a kind of "problem" I am willing to live with 
Another common concern I hear is that the HPF cannot be set below 20Hz. But my understanding it is not important for sealed subs. Am I wrong about it?


----------



## danielmichael

what subs are you using, planing a 6x9 meter theater with a ib 4 drivers 2 per side


----------



## fschris

jfrazier said:


> I went ahead and ordered the nu3000dsp. I will be using it to power two 18" subs in my theater. From what I can tell so far, it will have plenty of power... I have not touched the EQ settings yet.
> 
> -Yes, the fan is ridiculously loud! I reversed it to blow the hot air out the back.
> Any concerns with this?


You should turn that fan back around. Look for the Fan mods ... i had some pictures of mine around someplace. I used some VGA heat sinks and I installed a Noctua Fan. It is basically silent now and does not over heat.

if you have the fan in reverse with the black shroud in there I wonder if the puny heatsinks will work well.


----------



## morca

Ejorne said:


> neg:
> The filters not very small. My 1124 can go a lot more narrow.
> Also the max is -15dB where my 1124 goes to -48dB
> 8 versus (2x)12 filters
> 
> one.


Indeed,the filter,s are much better on the 1124.
In the HT the 1124 is doing his job exellent.
The dsp from the Inuke is barely getting the job done.

I would advice you to buy a 1124 or the replacement the 1000.


----------



## StanDingwave

*The devil's advocate: sometimes, no fan at all!*

:devil:

...or even no fan at all* I did this about a year ago, to two different NU3000 amps. It works, if you don't push the amps too hard. I also bought a NU6000 and after much fiddling, I was disappointed to admit that I must have active cooling. I now have two super-quiet fans in it and it's almost silent. If you're interested, look for my old posts here, or a diyaudio where I've been more active. It's amazing how much power these amps will push, even with no (or quiet, presumably de-rated) fans. Engineers probably design it for the worst case which would be something like run flat out at a PA gig. For tamer use in a tranquil home, who needs a fan? 

*Disclaimer: if you do any of the above, it is guaranteed to void your nice three year warranty. But your amp won't sound like a hair dryer either :rubeyes:


----------

